

Semi-synchronous Programming in Python - madisonmay
https://github.com/madisonmay/SemiSync

======
madisonmay
Although it's not ready for production, this has been a fun hack and I'm
looking for feedback to continue improving this little library. Let me know
what's intuitive, what's less straightforward, and what's outright broken.

Happy hacking,

Madison

